# Remember When...? - Bay Flats Lodge Resort and Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort and Marina
February 18, 2020*

*REMEMBER WHEN...?*






​
Remember when that favorite grassy shoreline that you used to wade along as a youngster produced great fishing for what seemed like an eternity, but over the years has since become a dead zone due to the fact that thereâ€™s simply no natural grass beds there any longer? Or, maybe you remember that one particular reef that always used to hold fish in numbers, but hasnâ€™t generated much talk around the cleaning table the past few years since the last hurricane invasion. Maybe you remember the various times when a natural pass to the Gulf, perhaps one like Cedar Bayou, was open and flowing, and the fishing there and in surrounding bays was seemingly unmatchable elsewhere. Remember that?

All of those memories, and many others like them, are just part of the overall reason behind why the Coastal Conservation Association (CCA) made such a concerted effort of creating a national habitat program of their own, known as the Building Conservation Trust (BCT). The BCT is a conservation habitat program dedicated solely to the business of funding marine habitat creation and restoration in areas that can be accessed and enjoyed by recreational anglers. Their five key objectives are to: 1) Restore degraded habitat, 2) Create new habitats, 3) Advance the science of habitat restoration and conservation, 4) Foster habitat stewardship, and 5) Educate coastal communities on the value of conservation.

While their intentions are genuine, and their purpose valid, the BCT canâ€™t be expected to conserve and restore our natural marine habitats on their own. Many local, state, and national fisheries require immediate BCT attention, and we need your help, because the next generation of coastal anglers deserve to have a good fishing environment just like our generation has enjoyed. What you do today, will help shape tomorrow!

You can put an end to marine habitat degradation by partnering with Bay Flats Lodge, as weâ€™re simplifying your gift giving with a more effective approach. When you consider giving a gift to the BCT via Bay Flats Lodge, your contribution goes much further due to our matching gift program â€" we match your gift dollar for dollar on every occasion. As an added bonus, giving a gift of $100 means you will also receive a Bay Flats Lodge hat or t-shirt (a $25 value).

*YOUR GIFT​*
Your support of a gift will provide future anglers (your children) with a healthier coastal habitat and fishery â€" something no child should be denied.

*FEBRUARY & AUGUST FISHING SPECIALS​*
A lot of people donâ€™t realize our portion of the state offers some of the best fishing on the Texas coast. This is the very reason for the February and August Fishing Specials. It might as well be you having all the fun!
*Party of 2 â€" $368.00 per Guest
Party of 3 â€" $300.00 per Guest
Party of 4 â€" $282.00 per Guest*​Includes lodging, meals, full-day of fishing, and fish processing and packaging. Live/dead bait is NOT included!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The Atmosphere Here*






One of the great things about working at a lodge is that no one shows up in a bad mood to go fishing. The atmosphere here at Bay Flats Lodge is always one of excitement and expectation. Maybe your life could use a little excitement mixed with the expectation of a great fishing trip. If so Bay Flats Lodge is the place to be.


----------

